# TWOS DAY (Tuesday)



## UncleBruce (Oct 5, 2021)

Twos for Tuesday.
CRYSTAL SPRINGS BREWING AND ICE CO.




ST. LOUIS WEISS-BEER BREWING CO.


----------



## Screwtop (Oct 5, 2021)

The St. Louis Weiss Beers are sure shaped funny, at least from what I'm used to seeing. The colors are killer.


----------



## Screwtop (Oct 5, 2021)

I can't believe it took me this long, but I JUST figured out you own my favorite Beer bottle search site! How did it take me that long to figure it out...


It's because of that site I know what Fountain Springs Brewing Co. bottles look like.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 5, 2021)

Screwtop said:


> I can't believe it took me this long, but I JUST figured out you own my favorite Beer bottle search site! How did it take me that long to figure it out...
> 
> 
> It's because of that site I know what Fountain Springs Brewing Co. bottles look like.


Glad I could help.


Screwtop said:


> The St. Louis Weiss Beers are sure shaped funny, at least from what I'm used to seeing. The colors are killer.


It is a shape that is very Mid West.


----------



## Screwtop (Oct 5, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Glad I could help.
> 
> It is a shape that is very Mid West.




Do you know what became of the Fountain Springs bottle?


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 5, 2021)

Screwtop said:


> Do you know what became of the Fountain Springs bottle?


Which one?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 5, 2021)

Two sun turned amethyst medicine bottles. I found the square one last week. It has a bump on the bottom and wobbles like crazy. Both slicks but still pretty slick.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 5, 2021)

Old man. Lol. You really like your beers. I feel embossed beers are looked over. Probably because they aren’t all that common.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 5, 2021)

*That's a nice site, UncleBruce.  I had never been to it before I saw this thread.  I have only one beer bottle on my shelf, and I see it's in your Library.



*


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 5, 2021)

*These two are not on my display shelf (because I don't collect beer bottles).  They are different molds and have two different lip finishes -- a corker and a Baltimore loop seal, if memory serves.  This brewer/bottler doesn't appear on your listing.



*


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 5, 2021)

*Golly, I have another beer that is not listed in your index, UncleBruce.  No image, though.  It's a 7.5" aqua blob-top.  Does that make it a "pony"?

   W. R. BEER
    Trade
     WRB [monogram]
    Mark
PORTCHESTER, N.Y.*
   //
*THIS BOTTLE
NOT TO
BE SOLD

I think I acquired these last four beer bottles when I bought a collection many years ago.  Let me know if you're interested.  Use any of my beer bottle images you like.  Here's another, but I think you've got this one covered.  Maybe someone else would like to own a QUANDT.






*


----------



## Screwtop (Oct 6, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Which one?
> View attachment 230480




Any one of them. 0-0 It's just amazing to see them. Where did you get those? Those are the rarest Schuylkill County Pennsylvania bottles, it's just amazing to see them. My ancestors lived on the same block as the brewery when it was up and running. In fact, the house I'm moving to later this year is located two blocks from where it once stood. 


Mostly I've found pieces of the Ashland Brewing Co. bottles in the woods nearby. When Pure Springs Brewing Co. was created in 1933, I have a feeling that they used old bottles from the then defunct Ashland Brewing Co. 

Thank you very much for the picture!


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 6, 2021)

Thanks Harry, Actually consider those a bottling company rather than a beer.  Could have contained other products to.  Ammonia, bluing, soda and even beer.  No indication of beer or brewery etc. in the embossing so I have never documented these.  Still a great looking bottle.  I have several of the same and they aren't in the library either.


Harry Pristis said:


> *These two are not on my display shelf (because I don't collect beer bottles).  They are different molds and have two different lip finishes -- a corker and a Baltimore loop seal, if memory serves.  This brewer/bottler doesn't appear on your listing.*


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 6, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *I think I acquired these last four beer bottles when I bought a collection many years ago.  Let me know if you're interested.  Use any of my beer bottle images you like.  Here's another, but I think you've got this one covered.  Maybe someone else would like to own a QUANDT.*


Quandt is always a nice bottle.  I love the graphics.  This variation is listed in the library.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 6, 2021)

Screwtop said:


> Any one of them. 0-0 It's just amazing to see them. Where did you get those? Those are the rarest Schuylkill County Pennsylvania bottles, it's just amazing to see them. My ancestors lived on the same block as the brewery when it was up and running. In fact, the house I'm moving to later this year is located two blocks from where it once stood.
> 
> 
> Mostly I've found pieces of the Ashland Brewing Co. bottles in the woods nearby. When Pure Springs Brewing Co. was created in 1933, I have a feeling that they used old bottles from the then defunct Ashland Brewing Co.
> ...


You're welcome.  I can't recall where I acquired them.  Could have been feeBay or at a show.  Had them a looong time.  Don't give up looking.  I have a pint listed that is not in my collection.  It is still floating around out there.  I just got a bottle in the mail today that I had a picture of, but no example in the collection.  Turned out to be the exact bottle I had pictured in the library many years ago.  It's interesting how these travel around.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 6, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Old man. Lol. You really like your beers. I feel embossed beers are looked over. Probably because they aren’t all that common.


Been collecting just beers for over 35 years.  Well over 2000 in the collection.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 6, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Thanks Harry, Actually consider those a bottling company rather than a beer.  Could have contained other products to.  Ammonia, bluing, soda and even beer.  No indication of beer or brewery etc. in the embossing so I have never documented these.  Still a great looking bottle.  I have several of the same and they aren't in the library either.


*I think, Bruce, you're trying to put too fine a point on the purpose of the PHOENIX BOTTLING WORKS bottles.  The bottling works is clearly associated with the brewery.*



*Phoenix Brewery (illustration above)*

_Make a left at Ulrich's onto Virginia Street. A block away on Washington & Virginia is a brick building that was the Phoenix Brewery._

Phoenix, along with Schreiber's brewery, was designed by Otto Wolf of Philadelphia who was both a mechanical engineer and an architect. Its base is also Medina sandstone. If you look carefully at the top on the Washington side, you can see the date 1888. The left, shorter side of the building was the brewery office; it is now a fitness center. The other part of the building was the cold storage facility and is now occupied as a warehouse by Lazy Boy furniture. This is resourceful usage of an old industry. 
. . . 
Phoenix's story is a fascinating one. It began as the Albert Ziegle brewery in 1850 on Genesee St. From 1855-1887, it was located on Main St. On July 21,1887, it burned to the ground. When they rebuilt it [in 1888], they renamed it Phoenix after the Egyptian mythological eagle figure that rose from the ashes to symbolize immortality.

Albert Ziegle, like many brewers, was politically active. Ziegel campaigned for President Grover Cleveland in 1884.


----------



## Screwtop (Oct 6, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> You're welcome.  I can't recall where I acquired them.  Could have been feeBay or at a show.  Had them a looong time.  Don't give up looking.  I have a pint listed that is not in my collection.  It is still floating around out there.  I just got a bottle in the mail today that I had a picture of, but no example in the collection.  Turned out to be the exact bottle I had pictured in the library many years ago.  It's interesting how these travel around.
> View attachment 230525




If you ever wish to part with one, let me know... I've been looking for years.


----------



## Screwtop (Oct 6, 2021)

Come to think of it, I have a bottle that isn't listed on your site. It is a very rare bird.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 6, 2021)

Screwtop said:


> Come to think of it, I have a bottle that isn't listed on your site. It is a very rare bird.



*What does the embossing on your bottle say, Screwtop -- I can't quite make it out with these old eyes.  Of course, if it doesn't say "beer" or "brewery," your bottle probably contained ammonia, bluing, or soda.*


----------



## Screwtop (Oct 6, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *What does the embossing on your bottle say, Screwtop -- I can't quite make it out with these old eyes.  Of course, if it doesn't say "beer" or "brewery," your bottle probably contained ammonia, bluing, or soda.*








It was definitely a beer bottle. It is very hard to find info on this guy, but S.H. Frederick was a dealer in wholesale liquor.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 6, 2021)

Screwtop said:


> Come to think of it, I have a bottle that isn't listed on your site. It is a very rare bird.





Harry Pristis said:


> *I think, Bruce, you're trying to put too fine a point on the purpose of the PHOENIX BOTTLING WORKS bottles.  The bottling works is clearly associated with the brewery.*


This is the type of BEER bottle that gets listed in the library.  
Been documenting and collecting this way since the 90s so I will leave documenting anything else to someone else.
Thanks for helping just the same.
https://brucemobley.com/beerbottlelibrary/how2use.htm


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 6, 2021)

Screwtop said:


> If you ever wish to part with one, let me know... I've been looking for years.


Text me your name and email and I will put your name on them.  Best I can do for now.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 6, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Text me your name and email and I will put your name on them.  Best I can do for now.




I found this extremely rare 2002 beer bottle on the side of the road. Please put it on your website. ! NEVER DOCUMENTED !
My name is John Doe.
Email is JoeDoeIsMyName@JohnDoe.com
Antarctica St. , Antarctic.


----------



## Screwtop (Oct 7, 2021)

Here's a variant that you don't have. I'll have to look for some of my Beers, I forget exactly what I have.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 7, 2021)

Screwtop said:


> View attachment 230547
> 
> 
> Here's a variant that you don't have. I'll have to look for some of my Beers, I forget exactly what I have.


Thanks.  Take a moment to look at this link: https://brucemobley.com/beerbottlelibrary/how2use.htm


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 7, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Thanks.  Take a moment to look at this link: https://brucemobley.com/beerbottlelibrary/how2use.htm



*I missed your set of limitations on the beer bottle site, Bruce.  Most collectors learn to specialize, I think -- by geography, by color, by lip finish, by age, etc.  You have hit on an eccentric specialization as described in the guide to your beer bottle "library."

Your specialization overlaps all the typical rubrics, and as such offers limited usefulness for those doing typical research.  Your site constitutes a gallery, not a library -- a gallery of bottles that is limited to no logical research category.

Your specialization is your own; but, I cannot but wonder how much more useful your site would be if its subject were "amber blob-top beer bottles of New York" or "American stoneware beer bottles."  Maybe next time.*


----------



## K6TIM (Oct 7, 2021)

Screwtop said:


> The St. Louis Weiss Beers are sure shaped funny, at least from what I'm used to seeing. The colors are killer.


Yes they are shaped funny.Never seen that pitcular shape?


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 7, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *I missed your set of limitations on the beer bottle site, Bruce.  Most collectors learn to specialize, I think -- by geography, by color, by lip finish, by age, etc.  You have hit on an eccentric specialization as described in the guide to your beer bottle "library."
> 
> Your specialization overlaps all the typical rubrics, and as such offers limited usefulness for those doing typical research.  Your site constitutes a gallery, not a library -- a gallery of bottles that is limited to no logical research category.
> 
> Your specialization is your own; but, I cannot but wonder how much more useful your site would be if its subject were "amber blob-top beer bottles of New York" or "American stoneware beer bottles."  Maybe next time.*


Great idea.  There's your next project.  It's plenty of work keeping up with just the ones I document now.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Oct 13, 2021)

Bruce,

I feel you pain.  Without limitations the site would be a full time job! If someone thinks they can do better, they should build their own site.  I don't think general collectors appreciate the amount of work and dedication that goes into creating and maintaining a site like yours.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 13, 2021)

Sodasandbeers said:


> Bruce,
> 
> I feel you pain.  Without limitations the site would be a full time job! If someone thinks they can do better, they should build their own site.  I don't think general collectors appreciate the amount of work and dedication that goes into creating and maintaining a site like yours.


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 16, 2021)

Just for fun. Some more TWOSday bottles.
CITY BREWERY // HANNIBAL, MISSOURI pint & quart
No others that I am aware of at this point in time.




BAY VIEW BREWING CO. // SEATTLE, WASHINGTON pony and quart
Would like to have a triple crown, but alas I have never been able to acquire a pint.  Someone out there help me out.


----------



## Screwtop (Jul 10, 2022)

UncleBruce said:


> Which one?
> View attachment 230480




Touché, now I have one!


----------



## Len (Jul 10, 2022)

Harry,

Interest in those great looking Phoenix bottles is rising again.

Uncle Bruce,

Love the "Two For Tues." I believe two of those large era beers would have been enough for most. (What's become of us?  )


----------

